# Solved: Windows Server 2008 - Recurring Memory Problem



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

I have 3 hard drives on my server

I have the "operating system" drive.. teh C drive

Then i have the D drive.. which is a RAID drive.. so the other drive is "invisible" i guess

Right now the C drive has 58.9 gigs used.. and only 1.06 gig available.. i have to clear the temporary memory every 3 weeks because i can't install or do anything because it goes down to 200 megs.. i can't run backups.. install anything.. because i have such low memory

I am wondering how i can add "virtual memory" to this drive or how do i tell whatever is installing or backing up to temporarily write to another drive.. because the D drive has 348 gigs available

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Not a memory issue it is a hard drive space issue. If you have free space on another partition that is directly after C you can extend the C partition into that free space. Either that or get another larger hard drive.


----------



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

Rockn..

I spoke to Dell.. and you are right.. it is a partition issue.. but how do i extend a partition man? they recommend a gpartion something or other program.. is there a way to do it within Windows?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Only if the volume you want to extend has contiguous free space right next to it.

Your 3 drive are probably set up as a RAID 5 array with that array carved up into the C and D drives. There is nothing you can do unless you upgrade the array with larger drives and carve up the new array to the appropriate sizes and image you current setup to the new array.

If the current D drive doesn't have anything important on it you could blow it out and extend the C partition to include all of what was formerly the D drive.


----------



## aimlesspee (Nov 10, 2003)

hey Rockn.. 

Thanks for your response..

I bought a program that is made by Partition Magic.. it's called Aonemi or something like that.. they bypass that continguous space thing.. they change everything around.. in less than 10 minutes.. and no reboot required.. it was quite amazing.. 

Thanks


----------

